# Tetra SafeStart - please read and comment



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Reporting in on my findings on Tetra SafeStart. To begin, here's a chronological water testing report:

Set up tank, added 3 grocery store shrimp in a mesh bag for fishless cycle.

Day 1 (right after adding water): pH 7.6 degrees, Ammonia 0, Nitrite 0, Nitrate 5 ppm

Day 2: pH 8 degrees, Ammonia 0.5 ppm, Nitrite 0, Nitrate 10 ppm

Added Tetra SafeStart shortly after testing water on Day 2.

Day 3: pH 8 degrees, Ammonia 1.0 ppm, Nitrite 0, Nitrate 40 ppm

Now, I'm not saying Tetra SafeStart is completely useless. I'm saying that their instructions on the back of the bottle (shake well, dump in tank, add fish) is obviously grossly inaccurate. I can say this because my ammonia a full 24 hours after adding the chemicals to the tank has doubled in concentration and is now at 1 ppm, which if I'm not mistaken is sufficient to really ruin a fish's life.

Also note: I think I can assume that the Tetra SafeStart is working in some form due to the massive nitrate spike, which means there are bacteria colonies present to process some of the ammonia. However, it is not enough for 3 grocery store shrimp decomposing in a 10 gallon with a full bottle of SafeStart (which, I will note, says is rated for a tank up to 30 gallons).

Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## AbadHabit (Sep 9, 2010)

I would think that there would be a difference in putting live fish in compared to dead shrimp that are decaying in the effect of how it works. But I am like you, it helps, but I don't think that it works like directions says.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

3 days may not be enough time to really tell anything. Somebody did this test a while back, if I remember right.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Follow up: Day 4: pH 8.0, ammonia 0.25, nitrite 0, nitrate 40 ppm.

From visual inspection and odor of the water I'd say it's safe to assume the shrimp are still decomposing (there is a white film ensconcing the bag now), and it appears that the ammonia in the water has been consumed. However, there is no noticeable nitrate spike.

I'll be leaving on vacation for a week, when I get back I'll post more results. As I initially speculated, the Tetra SafeStart did indeed help start the cycle, but by no means would I suggest adding fish right away, as the ammonia concentration on day 3 can stand witness.

jr - I agree. I'm doing this experiment with no control tank to compare cycled vs. SafeStarted. My biggest kicker is that Tetra wants the uninformed aquarium keeper to think this is a tank cycle in a bottle. It's a helper, not an end-all-be-all, you know what I mean? Grrr!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Day 5: pH 8.0 degrees, ammonia 0.25 ppm, nitrite 0, nitrate 40 ppm


----------



## AbadHabit (Sep 9, 2010)

Strange that you did not get any Nitrie readings. But apparently it is working slowly.


----------



## AbadHabit (Sep 9, 2010)

Nitrite..sorry for the dyslexia


----------

